
Tesla Pushes Back Cheapest Cybertruck Production Date - stopads
https://www.thedrive.com/news/31356/tesla-pushes-back-cheapest-cybertruck-production-date
======
stevehawk
I don't understand why Tesla gets so much flack for this. It's smart
manufacturing to group together vehicle build packages. It's smart business to
target the better profit margins.

Look at how Chevrolet it's handling the new Corvette. They basically reach out
to the dealers, who only get so many vettes based on last year's sales, and
say "the next production run is trim level X , with Y rims, and painted Z
color. You get [1-3] of them. If you have a preorder customer who wants that
then collect your down payment." Ultimately, you may not even get the Vette
you originally wanted because you're a part of some weird dealer lottery plus
Chevy trying to predict desires.

~~~
IXxXI
Elon/Tesla/SpaceX have been mercilessly attacked by the media ever after Elon
was outed as a major donor to the republican party.

------
sunstone
I believe that Tesla thought it's best value per dollar truck was the $40k
rear drive model. The Tesla rear drive truck would handle better than rear
drive ICE trucks because of the distribution of the battery weight. So they
might well have thought that this would be the most popular model.

However when the pre-orders came in the rear drive model was much less popular
than the other two models and so they rearranged their production schedule.
This just makes sense given the market reaction.

~~~
spectrum1234
Its more complicated than this because certainly their gross margin in $ is
higher on the tri motor. However this adds complexity.

So, what you say is probably true but it has to be worth it given the extra
complexity as well.

------
gtirloni
It's a reprisal of every news about every new Tesla model. At some point we
gotta stop being amused.

~~~
gtirloni
EDIT: s/reprisal/reprise/

------
Tempest1981
They need to get/stay profitable -- right now that's a bigger issue than
competitors and price wars.

I wish prices were falling faster, and the markets were flooded with cheap
EVs, but we aren't there yet.

~~~
spectrum1234
I bet 1 year after Tesla has Model Ys coming out of Giga Berlin Tesla's prices
will really start to drop for base models. At this point they will finally not
be so supply constrained.

